# WATCH: Uber Driver Confronted By Police After He Disrupts Sting Operation



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/44542/watch-uber-driver-confronted-police-after-he-james-barrett
In a video posted on YouTube Monday, a man who describes himself as an LA-based Uber driver who was just busted in what has been branded on Reddit as an "unethical sting operation" disrupts the investigation and quickly finds himself confronted by both undercover and uniformed police.

The man filming the video, whose face is not shown, begins recording from across the street. "These two people are the two individuals that entrapped me right here, and they're trying to do it right now," he says as he crosses the street, the camera focused on two people, a man and a woman, who are revealed to be undercover police.

"They're trying to get every other Uber driver and Lyft driver right now," the driver says as he approaches them. "Look at them, waving people down. The woman said ... her phone was out of battery and the guy said he had a flip phone and said he had cash," the Uber driver explains. "They're trying to catch all kinds of people."


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

To me it Looks like Both Parties are unethical


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You're not licensed to do Street hails. Don't do them.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You're not licensed to do Street hails. Don't do them.


They run crazy rampant here in Minneapolis. Some are blatant enough to even post visa/square stickers on the side window. It's totlaly out of control like the Wild West and there's ZERO enforcement.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I took the chance when we got a snow storm recently. 

Guy was waving me down with a suitcase. Basically blocking me. 
Got a $100 for taking him about a mile.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

HEROES!

Saving us from the real criminals. The Uber drivers who are street hailing.

What a friggin waste of tax payers dollars


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I once tried to get a Lyft driver to drive me for cash at SFO but she refused. My phone was deaf, coming back from a trip. Now I know why.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I totally agree with drivers getting tickets for accepting rides by being flagged. TOS states all rides go through the app, this was and is the agreement made between U/L with States for us to operate.
Also by accepting rides from flagged pax’s endangers all drivers of carjackings and physical harm.
Any driver who picks up pax’s by being flagged on the street should be deactivated immediately.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

A random pedestrian drew my attention by yelling at me when I was heading to a pax at a BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) Station and offered cash because the pedestrian claimed something similar to the what undercover cop claimed. I told the pedestrian that rideshare drivers CANNOT accept cash rides at all.

I proceeded on to pickup the pax and apologized for the 15 second delay and told the pax what happened.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Initial D said:


> A random pedestrian drew my attention by yelling at me when I was heading to a pax at a BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) Station and offered cash because the pedestrian claimed something similar to the what undercover cop claimed. I told the pedestrian that rideshare drivers CANNOT accept cash rides at all.
> 
> I proceeded on to pickup the pax and apologized for the 15 second delay and told the pax what happened.


It probably was an undercover sting, good thing you refused.


----------



## jonsnownothing (May 10, 2019)

Initial D said:


> A random pedestrian drew my attention by yelling at me when I was heading to a pax at a BART (Bay Area Rapid Transit) Station and offered cash because the pedestrian claimed something similar to the what undercover cop claimed. I told the pedestrian that rideshare drivers CANNOT accept cash rides at all.
> 
> I proceeded on to pickup the pax and apologized for the 15 second delay and told the pax what happened.


are you allowed to give pax/hitchhiker a free ride?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The part I find to be entrapment is that they say they are out of battery and the other phone is not a smart phone so they can't use Uber. Because they are also playing to people who may want to do good and help them out of a jam.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> the other phone is not a smart phone so they can't use Uber.


I'd just tell them to call 1 (855) GOGO-USA :roflmao:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jonsnownothing said:


> are you allowed to give pax/hitchhiker a free ride?


Yes,

It's only once you accept pay that you cross a line.

Back to the original point...

In Florida for instance,

You are in violation of the "uninsured taxi" law the moment you accept a street hail.

Quite literally it's the same violation as if you bought a $15 taxi sign of the internet and stuck it on your car without any commercial insurance and started taking street hails.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Car-Truc...e5MSEXjBY-xzJBP8xg7nEHgcOQkvi-ARoCf04QAvD_BwE









The big deal is that if you get into an accident there's no insurance covering you for ANYTHING.

There's no one for anyone you run into or run over to sue either... except you. So basically no way to get any money.

Do you want to spend the next 5 years going to court losing every cent you ever had or will have, your car, and your life savings?

Don't do street hails...


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Without the apps, you are giving ride to total strangers with no trails, no records of who they are. What if that ex convict kills you ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> Without the apps, you are giving ride to total strangers without no trails, no records of who they are. What if that ex convict kills you ?


You won't be able to complain at that point.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Without the apps, you are giving ride to total strangers without no trails, no records of who they are. What if that ex convict kills you ?


You want to get carjacked? You want some crazy person in your vehicle. I've done some street hails before and quickly realized my mistake and told the people to get out. The only difference is I have a camera in my car and a panic button. Of course, Ive gotten some Golden street hails before.... Semoran Blvd to Christmas Florida, 192/535 to Riverview, 536 to Lake Mary.... And usually i got into a fight with my bf type of stuff


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking at the comments of the video, someone said who originally filmed it (the uploader didn't give credit). The actual person filming (who was ticketed by the same officers) says right here that thanks to this video that the case was dismissed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jonsnownothing said:


> are you allowed to give pax/hitchhiker a free ride?


If you are floating the Uber/Lyft trade dress, ain't no one gonna believe that story even if it is true.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Without the apps, you are giving ride to total strangers with no trails, no records of who they are. What if that ex convict kills you ?


That's why most taxis have bulletproof partitions.
Uber Drivers are within easy reach and vulnerable to having their heads removed


----------

